

Google+ vanity URLs make me like Google+ less - minouye
http://mattinouye.com/post/65558137793/google-plus-vanity-urls

======
rejoinder
The vanity urls really annoy me too. They just don't feel appropriate for
these large social networks.

I prefered the unique-ids. Which url does John Smith get? Does he get
+JohnSmith, and what about the other JohnSmiths? Will they have to put up with
+JohnSmith2 and so on? This becomes a little silly and doesn't really bring
anything.

Are these urls user definable (outside of picking your original name)? Can
they be changed at a later date?

It just gets silly, and doesn't really bring anything. Who'll write them in
manually too? I prefer something more ambiguous. Perhaps a search for: 'John
Smith, Manhattan', or 'John Smith foobar inc'.

What happens if you get married and change your name? What happens to previous
urls without the vanity name?

Can I roll back if I don't like it? If I don't select my vanity url, will
someone else get it?

~~~
mcv
All valid points. Still, I'm inclined to take it simply to beat all the other
people with the same name.

------
wnevets
Im assuming to the goal is to keep people using their real names?

~~~
minouye
Definitely looks that way. I've seen a similar strategy used on Youtube for a
while now.

